# What is your security zone?



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

At what distance would you become aware that someone was moving around outside your home if you were inside and not looking out? Dogs would also be inside unless they are full time outdoor dogs.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Are you kidding? I become alert when a neighbor opens a car door.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

I got four hounds outside all of them are coonhounds with exceptional noses, a redbone male, a bluetick female and two of their pups one boy and one girl, if someone even turns into our half mile long driveway they already know, but usually they start barking when the vehicle or people get about half way in. That alerts the four inside dogs which then bark, or it gets the attention of atleast one of the inside dogs who are around me when I am out and about and they know enough to get my attention. I have a quarter of a mile at minimum for knowing if someone is within an area they probably shouldn't be unless it's the UPS guy bringing me stuff of course.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

why do you want to know? are you going to try something? 
here's an idea try it and find out.
seriously why do you care what or how an bunch on yoko's on a public website run their paranoid security blow-******. 
if you don't think you have done enough in this area for you -then make yourself happy and beef it up.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Day, night, rain or sunny weather?? Cold or hot, meaning windows open or shut and -20?? To many variables for a simple question.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> why do you want to know? are you going to try something?
> here's an idea try it and find out.
> seriously why do you care what or how an bunch on yoko's on a public website run their paranoid security blow-******.
> if you don't think you have done enough in this area for you -then make yourself happy and beef it up.


This is a forum where people are supposed to share ideas and information...NOT give away their OPSEC. If I know
something about food storage or some other aspect of prepping...maybe it will benefit another. If that includes talk
about a particular subject that is close to you...maybe you can let the rest of us know something important.

NO ONE, I believe, is trying to penetrate your defenses. Do you have some tips about how to increase our / my
security? Would be nice if you did and maybe shared it. I think most people on this forum are primarily looking
to simply become better at prepping...and there's not a lot more to it. Providing insults and jibes is not helpful.

The irascible banter & political hooting that goes on between different personalities I can do without.

Relax...PLEASE! We are all on this sight to maybe come away with tips and info. we didn't have before.

Grim


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Like many others, if I wasn't actively monitoring the perimeter or heard something, the distance would be as far as the motion sensors on the outdoor lighting would reach.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

For me it depends on the direction in which they come.

There are "blind spots" in our perimeter that could be accessed by the bad guys, . . . like anyone else's, . . .

Mostly though, . . . I have up to a 600 foot warning for friendlys. Unfriendly visitors come in at their own peril.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

As far as the bullets will go out of my guns ,,, get the hint !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It is 150 feet from the house to the road. Anything inside the perimeter sets the dogs off, and that is when they are inside the house.
They alerted on an armadillo one night, for example.
They go banannas when the neighbor down the road comes past driving his log truck.

It is very quiet out here, not like the hustle and bustle of a town, let alone a city.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogs (2 black labs), home alarm and lights with motion detection. Considering lay of the land I would say about 50 yards. Weather and stealth could reduce that in half.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> Are you kidding? I become alert when a neighbor opens a car door.


I become alert when the neighbor THINKS about walking outside to open their


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I read the weather report and then look outside to see how close they came to getting it right?
Does that count?

It isn't the one you see that's a threat, it's the one you don't see coming at you sideways that you have to watch out for.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

It'd be real hard to get within 150 feet of the house without us knowing about it and damn near impossible to get within 50 feet without a parachute... and then you'd better have sticky shoes beause the roof has a very steep pitch


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

i have a Pomeranian.in which she hears everything that walks across the yard.she can be asleep one sec.then barking her head off the next sec.and then there's the vehicles 4 Wheeler's motorcycles and that goes up n down the road.she will bark at certain ones.including a certain mail carrier..then there's my mom.she has a hearing aid.i cant make a sound without her hearing it..


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If my two pits go nuts. I live in a close knit suburban neighborhood so my guard is usually pretty low.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Enter my perimeter, you might walk in , but if I don't know you, you will have to be carried out, cameras are everywhere...


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If you don't have at least one firearm handy while at home, I mean why wouldn't you, then the scary raider bad guy breaking in scenario is kind of moot, dontcha think!


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

At this point, in what we might call "peacetime", I rely on passive means....video, motion sensing lighting, neighbors, and our dog when he is with me in Florida. In Georgia, the dog alerts on ANY sound which is comforting to me as I am away in Africa every other month, and this mutt will clearly die protecting my wife and son.

When, and if the SHTF, much more active and offensive measures are already planned and will be implemented. Things that would be illegal today, but not when law enforcement doesn't exist. These include both pyrotechnic as well as other lethal and non-lethal defensive measures. In that situation, there will only be one access, and it will be clearly defined with warnings that encroachment outside of that path may result in injury or death.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

We get a quiet a bit of foot traffic here especialy in the summer when its nice outside, people are constantly walking their dogs. I notice people when they're in front of the house but I really don't watch anybody until they take a step off the street and on to my yard//driveway. Honestly I just listen to the chihuahua, he woofs a bit when they're walking down the street but goes ape poop crazy when they approach the house. I take notice when I hear that bark.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

Well my hearing isn't as good as it used to be, but my 2 new boys are all over it. If the neighbor is out on the porch (100 yards) they tell me about it, they are only 7 months old and already protecting the property. They have lost their baby dog barks, and they are already very protective of the family. I think they will do nicely, I have trained them to only eat from family.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

MY zone is 300 feet cleared around my home and bunker with a river on one side.
There is IR CCTV, with screen motion detectors.
I do not use white light, observation for OPSEC, it is done with ANPVS-7 goggles or ANPVS-4 night sights if the distance exceeds the 200 ft. camera ilumination.
CCTV cameras provide more than enough light for night vision if needed, bright as day with them on.
The dogs provide extended security announcing anyone turning on my road.
In the outer perimeter are electronic detectors,for intruders transitioning the woods, there are no trespassing signs posted at the property line..


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I am hyper vigilant about being aware of what's going on around me my neighbourhood and all that jazz. I know who's visiting who when the husband is out and where people shop. I wave at everyone going down my crescent I want them to feel welcome but also know that they were seen.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I pay attention to any and all noises. The house settles and I'm looking around for the boogey man. I've cleared the house many a time in the wee hours of the morning because I heard a creak or a car door slam.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I would say within 30 ft of the front door and my dog starts growling or barking. The back yard has a motion sensor light so as far as that can reach.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I am hyper vigilant about being aware of what's going on around me my neighbourhood and all that jazz. I know who's visiting who when the husband is out and where people shop. I wave at everyone going down my crescent I want them to feel welcome but also know that they were seen.


Whew ...... that was a close one. I had to read your post twice! I got lost for a minute when you mentioned knowing who is visiting when the husband is out!!!!!!!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Whew ...... that was a close one. I had to read your post twice! I got lost for a minute when you mentioned knowing who is visiting when the husband is out!!!!!!!


I dont judge. I just observe. Its actually more common than one would imagine.

You read it right.

There was 2 cheating wives in the last neighbirhood and one in my current one that i can see. I cant see the other side of the crescent.

In fact the one guy found out and had a heart attack. He survived but somehow that stay at home tart got the house.... when all he did was work hard for his family.....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have security lights, Cameras and a security system so I am mainly passive at the moment. I do have other measures ready to go in case of grid down as well. In the mean time my current system allows an intruder a little to close for my liking so I am beginning to think of getting a dog again. Had to put the last one of 15 years down and I have been slow in getting another. That dog was my early warning system. She heard things I never would have. Especially in the middle of the night. She starts growling and I was up checking things. It's time I think.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

That depends upon something, whether I am awake or in my usual stupor!
I drinks a bit, but once I am up and at 'em, look out!
View attachment 15428


----------

